# Refreshing Summer Ale - Hops/yeast Combination



## XavierZ (13/10/11)

Just like to get some feedback on a recipe idea for a refreshing Summer Ale.
The main part I'm interested in is the Hops combination and yeast for a tropical fruit flavour.

Decided to go along similar lines of Traditional Ale+Wheat+Crystal Malts
Probably add cane sugar for a thinner mouth feel too.

Hops combination for a Passionfruit/Pineapple/Tropical flavour. Galaxy, Citra and Amarillo
Galaxy primarily for bitterness, Citra and Amarillo for flavour/aroma with the Galaxy.

WLP041 Pacific Ale Yeast for its malty and fruity profile, 65-70% Flocc for a slight sweetness.

Think this combination will work?


----------



## Parks (14/10/11)

Not sure you'd want to try to under attenuate as I feel there is a perceived sweetness from the fruity hops. I made a Fat Yak clone which didn't fully ferment out and it was definitely out of balance.

I would think you definitely want a good 30-35 IBU, especially if you choose a less attenuative yeast.

My (not all that experienced) opinion.


----------



## mckenry (14/10/11)

XavierZ said:


> Just like to get some feedback on a recipe idea for a refreshing Summer Ale.
> The main part I'm interested in is the Hops combination and yeast for a tropical fruit flavour.
> 
> Decided to go along similar lines of Traditional Ale+Wheat+Crystal Malts
> ...



My 2c
Drop the crystal if you want fruity/refreshing
With those hops you only need a nuetral yeast like US05 / 1056 / WLP001
mckenry


----------



## XavierZ (14/10/11)

hmm... good points.
Neutral yeast and let the hops do the talking.

What flavours does crystal give, out of curiosity?
was going to use it to darken, but might leave it lighter in colour now.


----------



## mckenry (14/10/11)

XavierZ said:


> hmm... good points.
> Neutral yeast and let the hops do the talking.
> 
> What flavours does crystal give, out of curiosity?
> was going to use it to darken, but might leave it lighter in colour now.



Crystal Malt and Caramel Malt are terms used interchangeably. That tells you a bit.  
Even the lightest Crystal malt will give you a slightly sweet caramel flavour. Being heavy handed is dangerous, if you're after a summer refresher.
You can use a darker crystal in small quantities for a bit of colour. You'll still get some caramel sweetness though. Will be nice, but not a tropical fruity summer beer.
mckenry


----------

